# Winter project



## GTO_go_BLUE (Oct 18, 2005)

Going through that dreaded mid-life crisis and just getting to my winter project on my 2004. I'm installing Kooks headers, Stainless Works splitter cat back, Harrop differential cover, ASP harmonic balancer pulley w/ ARP bolt, ASP underdrive pulley, Vigilante torque converter (3000-3200 stall), 160 degree thermostat, SLP skidplate, MTI Stage 2E heads, MTI Stealth II (Comp) cam, Manley pushrods, Rollmaster Timing chain, ARP head studs, BMR strut tower, BMR subframe connectors, BMR driveshaft safety loop, B&M transmission supercooler, Mselect hi pressure oil pump, NGK Iridium IX spark plugs & GM LS1 gasket kit. Any unforseen problems mixing/matching or anything else I should be aware of :willy:?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Assuming you're going to find a good shop to dial everything in for you via a tune...


----------



## SgtGeek (Apr 30, 2005)

I hear ya man...I'm going through the same thing
2004 GTO Black A4
Delivered weight 3868 lbs.
346 CID LS1
RWHP 289
RWTQ 292

Present weight 3227 lbs.
402 LS6 Forged Internals Stroker Motor Nitrous Express Wet Kit
Numbers to be finalized shortly
RWHP (NA) 561
RWTQ (NA) 604
RWHP 150 Shot 720
RWTQ 150 Shot 750

402 Stroker Motor Components 
LQ9 Iron Block
Forged Balanced Eagle Crank
Mahle Pistons/Rings
Lunati Forged Rods
ARP Rod Bolts
Double Roller Timing Chain
SLP Underdrive Pulley
LS6 Ported High Flow Oil Pump
Comp Cam 238/242, .602 lift on a 114
Patriot LS2 Heads 64cc Chambers flow @ 330 cfm @.640 lift
Patriot Gold dual valve springs .650 lift
Titanium Retainers
ARP Head Bolts
Perma-Cool Remote Dual Oil Filters
Perma-Cool Oil Cooler
Shaner S3 Throttle Body
LSX Fast Intake
KN CAI
160* Tstat
Royal Purple Racing 41 Motor Oil w/ dual AC/Delco filters

Transmission 4L60E
TG Shift Kit
3500 Stall from Precision Industries
B&M Trannie Cooler
B&M Spin on Transmission filter
14 Quarts Amsoil Synthetic ATF

Driveline Components
3 ½” Extreme Performance Aluminum Driveshaft
Harrop Rear Diff Cover
SLP Poly Bushings
Koni Adjustable Shocks
Pedder Drag Springs
Nitto Drag Radials




Exhaust
Stainless Works Long Tube Headers
Gutted RT Cats
DynoMax 3” Tubes
Borla Exhaust

Only thing I didnt see on your list...ARP Rod Bolts....the stockers are lil bitty things....I built my stocker motor almost identical...and with a 100 shot put down 600RWTQ...rod bolts didnt like that and sent the rods through the block


----------



## GTO_go_BLUE (Oct 18, 2005)

*Thx*

Thanx for that rod bolt info SGTGEEK. It's that little stuff that sux when it goes. Sorry you found out the hard way. A friend does tuning on LS1 Camaros that can get good access to a dyno. I've got a Dell laptop w/ EFILive Flashscan personal scan & tune. He said I should've got the LS1 tuner but says he'll help anyway. Live and learn. If its too far over my head, there are shops around too.
Hopin' to get this all done before all the salt is washed off the roads. Can't wait to get this on the road!!


----------



## SgtGeek (Apr 30, 2005)

Yup...$100 bucks worth of rod bolts ate a $8K motor Oh well.....tuning is so critical...do you have a wideband setup? Man I have windband and a guage on the A pillar....so critical...


----------



## GTO_go_BLUE (Oct 18, 2005)

My Camaro friend recommends the AEM package. Will be getting one shortly.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

SgtGeek said:


> ...Delivered weight 3868 lbs...Present weight 3227 lbs.


Holy crap! What did you do to get rid of that much weight? Plus going to a cast iron block, MAN! Any thing shy of gutting the interior...I'm all ears!


----------

